# Best place to live in Western with 2 young children



## mwvalen (Jul 27, 2011)

Just moved here from the US - looking for a good location to live in Western District (fairly easy commute to Cyberport) in the 40-50K budget. Have 2 kids, 3.5 and 5. Would love to be walking distance to restaurants, bars, amenities for kids. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Live in Western District? Are you saying you would like to be living on Hong Kong Island instead of DB? JW


----------



## mwvalen (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, we are living in DB currently in a sublet - the commute to Cyberport is tough and with no schools available in DB - the commute is a little rough on the young children as well.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I have mentioned Tung Chung before because of the near by schools, not crowded side walks, parks, greenery, sports facilities and a big expat community. Also for the air quality.. Hong Kong Island is nice but very crowded, lack of parks with grass and there is pollutions. JW


----------



## mwvalen (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks. Maybe I am a bit new and missing some details but there are no primary schools available anywhere on Lantau or Hong Kong Island and while I think DB and Tung Chung are very nice and would personally love to avoid crowds and pollution, Is it feasible for my kids to commute from Tung Chung to Hong Kong Island twice daily?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I have seen with my eyes a school right next to the mall In Tung Chung. A private one which is next to the public library of TC. I played basketball on the school courts. Kids all wore school uniforms. Also Tc is like 15 mins to Hong Kong island. Also look at tsing Yi which is closer to Hong Kong Island. JW


----------



## mwvalen (Jul 27, 2011)

*Schools in Tung Chung*

Can anyone provide any more information on English-speaking primary schools in Tung Chung?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Try here - schools in tung chung - Google Search


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Schools in Tung Chung - Schools
[edit] Primary

Ching Chung Hau Po Woon Primary School
Po On Commercial Association Wan Ho Kan Primary School
Tung Chung Public School.
The Salvation Army Lam Butt Chung Memorial School
HKFEW Wong Cho Bau School
Tung Chung Catholic School
Ling Liang Church Sau Tak Primary School
Ho Yu Primary School Sponsored by Sik Sik Yuen.

[edit] Secondary

Ho Yu College Sponsored by Sik Sik Yuen
PLK Mrs Ma Kam Ming Cheung Fook Sien College
Tung Chung Catholic School (Yat Tung)
YMCA Of Hong Kong Christian College
Ling Liang Church E Wun Secondary School
HKFEW Wong Cho Bau Secondary School
Caritas Charles Vath College


----------



## mwvalen (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes thanks, I have seen this list but I was asking for some guidance on which schools were English-speaking to narrow the field a bit for research.


----------



## jablue (Aug 9, 2011)

mwvalen said:


> Just moved here from the US - looking for a good location to live in Western District (fairly easy commute to Cyberport) in the 40-50K budget. Have 2 kids, 3.5 and 5. Would love to be walking distance to restaurants, bars, amenities for kids. Anyone have any suggestions?


I think Residence Bel-air is not very far away from Cyberport. It's huge condominium and I am sure there's plenty of units available.


----------

